# Maybe this is why Canada Post is funky



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Recent shipment made. I can basically walk to St Catharines in about 10 minutes from where I mailed this. Mississauga is a 45 minute drive from here


2012/07/03AMST CATHARINESItem successfully delivered
08:40ST CATHARINESItem out for delivery
05:41ST CATHARINESItem processed at local delivery facility
2012/07/0223:24STONEY CREEKItem processed at postal facility
2012/06/3001:24MISSISSAUGAItem in transit
2012/06/2921:56MISSISSAUGAItem processed at postal facility
13:20THOROLDItem accepted at the Post Office 


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

But look at how many people you help to employ.


----------



## LORDDIESEL (Jun 5, 2012)

don't even get me started on how useless canada post is. I get red in the face and start to spit i get so mad at them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> But look at how many people you help to employ.


Not bad service. A week to deliver a package about 5 miles from here. Covered about 140 km instead.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep, that's a bad missort.

Don't worry though, the CEO makes more than the Prime Minister so I am sure he'll figure something out. I just saw a bunch of corporate statistics last week with all of these really high numbers (95% delivered blah blah rate blah blah success blah blah)...the white collars change the way that they gather and 'process' statistics all of the time to make themselves look more necessary but they will never actually make anything better because they don't know how it works. Even worse is that when the workers tell them how it could work better they ignore it.

I've had things get delivered super fast and I have had things take forever...I'm just glad that I never got anything that was broken.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

LORDDIESEL said:


> don't even get me started on how useless canada post is. I get red in the face and start to spit i get so mad at them.


Ok, everybody stand back 10 paces...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I was going to suggest that we just meet for a coffee or something.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a bureaucracy predicated on getting things to and from places well outside the GTA, not predicated on efficient delivery within the GTA or Golden Triangle. Basically, it's showing you what happens when you use an organization designed to serve a much bigger objective than you have. I'm constantly amazed by how quickly things are delivered to, and within Ottawa. But then its not a regional postal station intended to cover Oshawa to Niagara and everything in between.

What irritates you is pretty much what happens when you ask the military to help you get a cat out of a tree.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

It gets even better when the US Postal Service gets to collaborate with Canada Post. I received a small envelope from Nevada last Friday, June 29th. It was mailed on June 13th. The envelope is stamped "Air Mail".


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mhammer said:


> What irritates you is pretty much what happens when you ask the military to help you get a cat out of a tree.


Aren't they busy training to shovel snow in T.O.?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> In fairness, having the systems in place to have alternate delivery routing available for very close deliveries is probably significantly more expensive and time consuming overall than just routing everything centrally.


Thats very possible. I have no idea how the logistics or planning works. Just seems like a huge waste of time and gas to me. Probably why it cost about $8.00 to send it as well.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> They'd have to have separate sorting facilities at every post office rather than centralized sorting.
> 
> If it was me, I think I would have just walked it over to the guy's place. Id' have gotten some fresh air and saved $8.


You are of course correct.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I can 1 up you on this one....

I have a package coming from memphis.... it went to miami first, which is south east of memphis....about 3 states over...

the package needs to go north west to get to me...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> I can 1 up you on this one....
> 
> I have a package coming from memphis.... it went to miami first, which is south east of memphis....about 3 states over...
> 
> the package needs to go north west to get to me...


Sorry, that's all in the hands of the USPS...you'll have to wait a while before you can report on Canada Post's bungling of the delivery.

Did everyone get their mailed brochure from Canada Post or see any advertising about signing up for ePost? So, not only did they spend big money on letter sorting machines, now they want to 'help' kill their business.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> Sorry, that's all in the hands of the USPS...you'll have to wait a while before you can report on Canada Post's bungling of the delivery.
> 
> Did everyone get their mailed brochure from Canada Post or see any advertising about signing up for ePost? So, not only did they spend big money on letter sorting machines, now they want to 'help' kill their business.


I got that two years ago. I have the hydro bill from the shop on epost


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't ask me why. This just popped into my mind when I read the title of thread...

[video=youtube;Wp8iUe5cWHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp8iUe5cWHY[/video]


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

I sent a parcel out from Vancouver It went to Ottawa then back to Vancouver before ending up in Regina. Still trying to figure that one out....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

ledfloyd said:


> I sent a parcel out from Vancouver It went to Ottawa then back to Vancouver before ending up in Regina. Still trying to figure that one out....


The common thread with all of the problems seems to be Ottawa.... I ain't sayin'....but I'm jus' sayin'....can you say "broken record" boys & girls?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The best service I got was from Ottawa.

Myself and another member did a trade.
Both sent the parcels one morning and recieved them before noon the next day.
Both beating the two day Xpress post delivery estimate by a day.
I think that it helped that both of us dropped them off at a Post Office, rather than an outlet. 
That'll add at least another day.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

ledfloyd said:


> I sent a parcel out from Vancouver It went to Ottawa then back to Vancouver before ending up in Regina. Still trying to figure that one out....


Missort. That's what it is all about.

Sometimes, I see something sent from Montreal going to Quebec City in Halifax. It has to do with missorting. Often someone means to sort something in one place and it goes in the one next to it. They either don't notice or don't care to fix it. Most of the time I would say that it is that they don't notice it because generally, people want to do the best job that they can and they want the best for the customer but people are being asked to do too much in too little time and all of the extra things are falling through the cracks. 

Rushing a job rarely works out to equal a quality job.


----------



## LORDDIESEL (Jun 5, 2012)

here we go again. I'm waiting on a package that i need very bad. I even paid extra to ship it fast as hell. Why the F#ck do i pay for a tracking number when they won't update it??? God i would love to punch these guys in the face. They said 3 business days and it's been 5!! I'm going to kill someone. 

I've the govt. didn't own them, they would be out of business. Our govt. could run a whore house in to the ground!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Xpress post and the like, is guaranteed. You're paying extra for that guarantee.

If it doesn't show by the time it was expected on your tracking, they'll reimburse your shipping cost.

I had this happen to me not too long ago.
I phoned the 800 number and recieved a check from CP about a week later.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry but simply sticking a stamp on something and throwing it a box and having it delivered to somewhere else a few days later is amazing to me. I think our expectations today are a little out of wack.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

LORDDIESEL said:


> I've the govt. didn't own them, they would be out of business. Our govt. could run a whore house in to the ground!


It isn't the government...it is the 'behind closed doors aristocracy' of a huge corporation that doesn't have to answer to shareholders. They are just in there filling their pockets. I suppose that a lot of it comes from the legacy of it being a government run operation though so there is still some legitimacy to the statement. They have less & less people who actually work mail and more & more people who are planners and the like. Health care in this country is going through the same thing and it is FAR more important - health care workers being administrated to pieces by more and more suits with computers.

Here is a 'release' from the corporate wienies at Canada Post yesterday:
*Despite 20 months of failed efforts to reach a new collective agreement with the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW), the company and the union are no closer to a new agreement. On July 19, 2012, Canada Post tabled a new offer to CUPW that reflects the new economic realities of the Corporation and the need to reduce costs while maintaining wages and benefits that are better than others in the industry.*

There hasn't been ANY effort on their part to 'reach a new agreement' with the Union. They have not requested any bargaining and they continually ignore requests to negotiate. They have appointed a Conservative lackey to be the arbitrator and he stepped down under scrutiny. They appointed another Conservative lackey to be the arbitrator and he'll likely get thrown out of the position this month. 

The place spends far too much resources on mid and upper management and ignores all of the things that would improve the process and in fact they lengthened all of their commitments on mail recently. Expedited used tom be 5 days and now it is 8 days. They won't do anything to improve customer service and they lie in the press. They wouldn't have 'lost money' last year for the first time in 17 years if they weren't being underhanded and paying women less than men for years - it was a huge number that was put on the books to rectify that. 

If I ran the place it would have record profits and people would be much happier. They just told many employees yesterday that workers will have to put in 5 more years of service to have full pensions. Small price to pay for the white collar leeches I guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I ordered a lens for my camera from hong kong. Delivered to the door in two days


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not bad service. A week to deliver a package about 5 miles from here. Covered about 140 km instead.


 What's the mystery?? 
They had to pass the package around amongst the C.P. employees to see if anyone wanted it before sending it on and I am told there was a company basketball game that week,guess what they used for the game ball??
Cheers, d


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

pattste said:


> It gets even better when the US Postal Service gets to collaborate with Canada Post. I received a small envelope from Nevada last Friday, June 29th. It was mailed on June 13th. The envelope is stamped "Air Mail".


 Good thing the prevailing winds were heading in your direction, eh?
Cheers. d


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been with CPC for nearly five years and am currently a night Clerk (sorting). I do see this sort of thing from time to time and I am very sorry for what has happened to you. I physically bust my ass every day to get the mail and parcels etc.. out to customers, I really love my job, and I do it very well. I will tell you straight up that not everyone shares the same work ethic as I however you can certainly count on me to perform my task as outlined to the best of my abilities.

I am about as useful and productive as you will ever meet. This job pays my bills and keeps my family supported and healthy and I am very grateful. It sincerely hurts to read when people bash my employer. This is not the first time I have seen this sort of talk on Guitars Canada either. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I wish you well. I know I am not a pillar in this community but I will probably leave this site if the bashing does not cease. Thank you kindly and have a great afternoon.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry prodigal....there are of course good and not so good employees in every company.
 It only takes a few to screw things up, right?
I use C.P. on a regular basis and for the most part have had excellent service.
It's always that one item that you really need "as soon as" that gets misplaced or whatever....... that's when it sucks, but then again , it's seems these days that alot of so called professional services from builders to appliance repair , auto repair,whatever,are putting out garbage and charging big bucks for lousy and incompetent service.IMO


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> It sincerely hurts to read when people bash my employer. This is not the first time I have seen this sort of talk on Guitars Canada either. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I wish you well. I know I am not a pillar in this community but I will probably leave this site if the bashing does not cease. Thank you kindly and have a great afternoon.


Come on man...OUR EMPLOYER SUCKS. The good employees get the job sdone in spite of the bad employees...just imagine if they did their share!! Imagine if we were unencumbered by the management. 

When people get poor service, they complain. If we (the workers) had our way, the service would improve. We don't have our way and our advice is ignored by management when it would improve service. So, what you have to realize is that when people bash Canada Post, they are not bashing you - they are bashing the corporation's management whether they know it or not.

I am a work horse and have been working for them for 10 years. When I transferred from a big city a few years back I had people actually ask me 'how the work would get done' and state that I was the hardest worker in the place. It's no badge of honour to me actually...I just go hard because time flies when you are busy. The corporation sucks...just look at the latest 'global offer' that they made and look at the lies about "making efforts to come to an agreement" in their statement.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

prodigal_son said:


> I have been with CPC for nearly five years and am currently a night Clerk (sorting). I do see this sort of thing from time to time and I am very sorry for what has happened to you. I physically bust my ass every day to get the mail and parcels etc.. out to customers, I really love my job, and I do it very well. I will tell you straight up that not everyone shares the same work ethic as I however you can certainly count on me to perform my task as outlined to the best of my abilities.
> 
> I am about as useful and productive as you will ever meet. This job pays my bills and keeps my family supported and healthy and I am very grateful. It sincerely hurts to read when people bash my employer. This is not the first time I have seen this sort of talk on Guitars Canada either. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and I wish you well. I know I am not a pillar in this community but I will probably leave this site if the bashing does not cease. Thank you kindly and have a great afternoon.


I worked in the auto biz for 24 years, many with GM. You want to talk bashing? when I say that Canada Post has problems, from a personal point of view, that is because I have had problems. I can't speak for anyone else but the truth is the truth. You don't run the place, you just work there. Same as I did.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> Come on man...OUR EMPLOYER SUCKS. The good employees get the job sdone in spite of the bad employees...just imagine if they did their share!! Imagine if we were unencumbered by the management.


I unfortunately don't completely agree. It does not suck where I work. What really sucks are baby boomers and their murderously ridiculous senses of entitlement. For what ever reason, CPC seems to have attracted a large number of the most exemplary variations of these people and their gluttonous ways. Now, the company is faced with having to stay solvent as a large number of these doggers retire meanwhile people from my generation and younger have to pay for it. What most CPC customers are experiencing in terms of bad service as of late etc.. is the direct result of a number of these boomers choosing to stay in the workforce and suck on the CPC tit after retirement age, people being overworked as a result of the company having to downsize to compensate for the insolvency, and the growing competition in the parcel market as letter mail volumes allegedly experience corrections. 

I believe it will eventually get better as the elderly moron crew retires. Unfortunately the boomers have been and will still be causing financial disruptions for a few more years. At this point, I am in favour of a call for a temporary era of involuntary euthanasia after age 65 for people born from 1955 onward.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Talk to those at CBC and you will get the same story.Feet up, head down, waitin' for the golden handshake.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My biggest issue is with the tracking service. I pay for tracking on just about everything I ship and 9 out of 10 times you will get absolutely nothing when you check it other than the drop off scan. When you complain they will readily admit that half the people don't scan the packages. If you use FedEx or UPS or any of the major couriers the package is scanned every time it is touched. Delay's are noted, clearance is noted, expected delivery date is noted etc etc.

In terms of the sorting, there have been a few bungles, not many. Delivery time usually as noted, sometimes longer. Never had a package lost or damaged. Cost is a tad high when compared to the speed and tracking of the big couriers. Like I said a package from Hong Kong delivered in 2 days. Canada Post could simply not do that, but again, they are not necessarily a courier service.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> I unfortunately don't completely agree. It does not suck where I work. What really sucks are baby boomers and their murderously ridiculous senses of entitlement. For what ever reason, CPC seems to have attracted a large number of the most exemplary variations of these people and their gluttonous ways. Now, the company is faced with having to stay solvent as a large number of these doggers retire meanwhile people from my generation and younger have to pay for it. What most CPC customers are experiencing in terms of bad service as of late etc.. is the direct result of a number of these boomers choosing to stay in the workforce and suck on the CPC tit after retirement age, people being overworked as a result of the company having to downsize to compensate for the insolvency, and the growing competition in the parcel market as letter mail volumes allegedly experience corrections.
> 
> I believe it will eventually get better as the elderly moron crew retires. Unfortunately the boomers have been and will still be causing financial disruptions for a few more years. At this point, I am in favour of a call for a temporary era of involuntary euthanasia after age 65 for people born from 1955 onward.


Well, I don't blame you for some of that sentiment but as it relates to Canada Post it is much more to do with upper management and their past transgressions. The corporate releases are full of complete spin and devoid of truth...and it is far worse than the union spin on the CUPW releases.

For example:
-Moya Greene (past CEO) put forth her plan for 'postal transformation' and that plan included BORROWING $2.5 BILLION. This corporation never had to borrow money...they were profitable for 16 consecutive years.
-one major part of the expenditure was new letter sorting machines. I've worked on them, the machines are excellent but that is the part of the business that has been shrinking quickest for years.
-the 2 bundle system for letter carriers is flawed. I just came back inside from letter carrying within the last 2 years and it is horrendous out there. The people with the 'good routes' who finish up in 5 hours? Well, carriers don't make their own routes...another failure on management's side.
-pension shortfall would not be even close to where it is now if Moya Greene hadn't 'taken a pension holiday' which is the corporate way of saying "the company is doing well so we aren't going to contribute to the pension fund"
-pension shortfall also wouldn't be as bad as it is if there hadn't been so many suits on big salaries (who are using the same pension plan)
-there would be much more operating capital if there were a more balanced ratio of managers/admin to hourly paid employees (people who work mail), as presently there are only about 10 hourly paid employees to 1 salaried employee.
-the present CEO has done nothing but 'stay the course' of Moya's postal transformation (so why, if he was going to do nothing, did they give him a $1.5 million signing bonus? That's on top of the $497,000.00 salary that he 'earns' plus perks that include an additional 33% Personal Performance Bonus.
-the salaried employees got their bonuses this year...did you get yours? I didn't get mine. 
-if upper management were not being scumbags inpast years and were paying women equal to what their male counterparts were making then they wouldn't have had the large judgement go against them.
-the 'brilliance' that is management are to blame for not tackling the 'personnel issues' that you have described in previous years.
-the 'brilliance' that is management did not have the foresight to recognize that borrowing $2.5 Billion was a poor plan.
-they want you and I to share the pain of the business impact that the lockout had. I won't accept any of it. I showed up to work every day. I was there every day of the lockout as well. The corporation has had every opportunity to straighten out their financial mess and they still have it at their fingertips but they refuse to acknowledge it. 


I could go on...this is just the stuff off of the top of my head. If you haven't had your meeting or read the latest on the CPC website, you'll have to work 5 more years now to get the pension without penalty. Do you think the people who have salaries over $100,000 (of which there are many) will worry about the penalty and have to slave away another 5 years? If you don't touch mail, you don't add to the bottom line. Some management and admin is necessary but not 10:1. I worked at a huge manufacturing facility related to the auto industry in the late '80s and early '90s, and they got rid of all of their supervisors. They had about a 15-20 employees per supervisor ratio and then did away with them completely. 

It's too bad...people who have worked there for 20+ years tell mem that it used to be a good place to work.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

prodigal_son said:


> I unfortunately don't completely agree. It does not suck where I work. What really sucks are baby boomers and their murderously ridiculous senses of entitlement. For what ever reason, CPC seems to have attracted a large number of the most exemplary variations of these people and their gluttonous ways. Now, the company is faced with having to stay solvent as a large number of these doggers retire meanwhile people from my generation and younger have to pay for it. What most CPC customers are experiencing in terms of bad service as of late etc.. is the direct result of a number of these boomers choosing to stay in the workforce and suck on the CPC tit after retirement age, people being overworked as a result of the company having to downsize to compensate for the insolvency, and the growing competition in the parcel market as letter mail volumes allegedly experience corrections.
> 
> I believe it will eventually get better as the elderly moron crew retires. Unfortunately the boomers have been and will still be causing financial disruptions for a few more years. At this point, I am in favour of a call for a temporary era of involuntary euthanasia after age 65 for people born from 1955 onward.


Oh my!! Young person hate. Very interesting. I can't wait to see how much better its going to get as the doggers and elderly morons die. Very disturbing post. Feel free to leave the forum in disgust.


----------



## LORDDIESEL (Jun 5, 2012)

GuitarsCanada said:


> My biggest issue is with the tracking service. I pay for tracking on just about everything I ship and 9 out of 10 times you will get absolutely nothing when you check it other than the drop off scan.


That's what i'm pissed off about. You're paying extra for a service you're not getting.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That's one thing that I can't understand...the tracking. Everything that comes into Halifax or gets sent out of Halifax is scanned, so if other facilities are doing this why was there no scan activity on a parcel that I recently sent to B.C. until it got to the destination town? There should have been a scan in either Toronto or Montreal and perhaps one in Calgary but definitely one in Vancouver. Instead there was scan activity in Halifax and then scan activity in the destination town/city in B.C. - nothing in between.

Management knows how critical it is and they know that customers really want the tracking service...at least they know in Halifax because everything that gets processed gets scanned. If there is damage to the bar code, the tracking info gets manually keyed into the system. Someone will come up with a plan, and whether or not it is successful, they will get a big bonus for it.


----------

